# Stolen Watch Sold On eBay "Looking For Anakin" My Unfortunate First Post



## FullyWound

Well, Im ever so sorry to make this my first post on WUS but hello FullyWound (www.fullywound.com / https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/fullywound) Here Long Time Lurker First Time Poster!

*Wanted Dead Or Alive! Anakin Stolen.*
_November 25, 2017_

_FullyWound_
_A few months ago i received a parcel of vintage watches after a long time "en route" the watches had FINALLY arrived after a long investigation (royal mail) all 8 of them! ... oh wait there were 10... Low and behold not all my watches had arrived._

_Suspiciously the two (missing then) now confirmed stolen watches were both Omegas one was a Speedmaster Mark III Blue Dial automatic the other was an Anakin ref. 145.023_

_I periodically checked eBay to no avail. however today (Nov 25th) bingo! there it was on eBay! _


















_However it has been sold =( _

_What we DO know is this.... _

_Watch sold on the 7th of November_
_Ebay item number *352202550536 <Link*_

_Police ref number 25-0566_

_*SELLER INFO*_
_User ID:__erno-goldfinger <Link_
_*Name: Steven Tarczy*_
_*City: Bedford*_
_*County: Bedfordshire*_
_*Country: United Kingdom*_
_*Phone: +44 (0)7905643549*
_
_*Steven Tarczy (erno-goldfinger)*_
_*[email protected]*_

_We have contacted the seller who in no uncertain terms has told us to ***** off _
_We explained that whether he knew or not that he was selling stolen property we would like to get hold of the buyers contact number so we could at least (for now) secure our stolen propert_

_MY image 2-3months ago_​










_Sellers Image 20 days ago._​










_(NOTE: The Crystal Was Changed AFTER the photo but BEFORE the Theft)_​










_*The Case *_
_Has several discerning marks ding at 7/8 ding at 4 ding at 12 horizontal scratch at 6 _

_*The Dial*_
_Has discerning marks SCRATCH above "Tachymetre" scratch at 130 on the tachymetre. _

_The Pictures you see are a mixture of mine and the sellers! _

_...._

_HAVE YOU SEEN THIS WATCH? are you the buyer? eBay / Paypal WILL protect your payment you are covered AND cash reward from us! _
_......_

_We have told the seller he has sold our stolen goods he is ignoring us... he is complicit in selling Stolen goods and may even be connected to the theft_

_SO Can YOU Help? Did you buy this watch? do you KNOW who bought this watch? _

_CASH Reward from FullyWound and the knowledge that you have done the RIGHT thing. This watch is STOLEN don't be a mug! _

_You Too Can Follow How This Pans Out On Instagram "*@FullyWound*"_
_And eBay under a new Listing "*Looking For Anakin*"_

_Also missing Speedmaster Mark III Blue Dial _


























​


----------



## JohnGaltJD

None of the pictures are working for me, do the serial numbers match as well or is it purely visual similarities identifying the watches?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FullyWound

I say the seller was "Ignoring" us he has now decided to Taunt us in more words "Yes i have sold your watch there is no way you have enough evidence to press charges they won't "Stick" on me

Lots of posters over at Instagram have come forward claiming to know steven (thief) Tarczy and previously "Architect" he has since changed his "linked in" profile to "self-employed" https://www.linkedin.com/in/steven-tarczy-2b87324b/ (presumably a self-employed seller of stolen goods?)

We were even sent a link to his Facebook page (also now self-employed previously "Architect" (now FullyWound doesn't have facebook so its not of much use to us) https://www.facebook.com/tarczy

These is all well and good for ousting someone who is happily selling stolen goods (after being clearly and concisely informed) but what we (FullyWound) need to try to locate is THE BUYER with the buyers help we can secure the watch and from that point look to prosecute anyone dealing in stolen goods and even backtrack to the actual point of theft (which we know either occurred at UK BORDER FORCE INLAND or ROYAL MAIL)

Getting these crooks is as important as locating the stolen goods so any help in putting this out there to hopefully be seen by the buyer (who is as much a victim of crime as anyone else here) Would be bloody excellent!

So what better place to start that the most visited watch site in the world.

Thank you to WUS for the platform Thank you to all the moderators, in particular,  brad and thank you to all the WUS members who have taken the time to read this click send and resend!


----------



## FullyWound

Im no pro here... i can see the images i have posted but have maybe made an error? not sure if this is isolated or i should look into editing and repost the images?


----------



## JonS1967

I’m sorry to learn of your troubles. I can’t see the photos either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FullyWound

Did that work =)


----------



## FullyWound

Did that work =)


----------



## JohnGaltJD

FullyWound said:


> Im no pro here... i can see the images i have posted but have maybe made an error? not sure if this is isolated or i should look into editing and repost the images?


They show now, not sure what was earlier problem. Sorry to hear of your troubles, hope WUS is able to help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FullyWound

Thank you very much, excellent I'm glad we are Rolling! every view every link and every share will help! Thank you all.
[email protected]


----------



## Gee2789

Terribly sorry to hear about the issue. If this was sold across borders then you could definitely engage with the federal (FBI I think?) organization instead of your local police. Perhaps then your "seller" would be a bit more likely to engage with you. 

However, I'd be prepared for the long haul on this. it seems that this is not a single case where the seller has sold stolen goods. If that's the case, then they really have nothing to gain from helping you and everything to lose. Document document document and good luck.


----------



## FullyWound

I know but i was so SO close 20 days earlier i would have BOUGHT my watch back then took up the fight! so close and yet so far...


----------



## FullyWound

Hey, we are getting somewhere! the FIRST buyer has contacted us a gentleman in Portugal asked if there is any way he can help. He, unfortunately, is the FIRST buyer of the watch not the SECOND buyer the guy we need to find... 

However, check the bloody CHEEK of Steven Mark Thief Tarczy! He offered the watch for less money if the seller would take the sale OFF eBay and send direct payments to Tarczy... Well we know now that bombing the internet with photos of a stolen watch WORKS we just need to hit the SECOND buyer...


----------



## COYI

Are Ebay and PayPal co-operating with you?


----------



## FullyWound

COYI said:


> Are





COYI said:


> Ebay and PayPal co-operating with you?


Data protection they cant give me the buyers name (obviously) but I can get all the sellers name publically available information.

The police are doing "Something" but they are very, veryslowi just need to find the buyer and after we secure the watch it will be really easy to prosecute the sellers (handling and selling stolen goods)

we were not going to pursue this as you don't know stevenmarktarczy (seller of stolen goods) may have "Bought it in a pub" or something but after we quite politely explained the situation he pretty much took the line I Sold your stolen watch i will not give you the buyers information "_You are welcome to Pursue charges against me. I am 100% they won't stick_," (literally this is what he said its "Copy Paste" Not even attempting to deny it or come up with some "Well this is how i came to have it" story.

Heknows that to do that he will need to refund the buyer he wants to keep his £3900 from selling stolen property (clearly) but after being INFORMED that you have without a shadow of a doubt sold someones stolen property to not cooperate surely is not cool. Regardless of how he came to have it!

In an ideal world we can locate the watch take this to the police the buyer will get a full refund (paypal will cover that) Mr Tarczy is somehow connected to the theft (that took place at UK Border Force Inland Customs (which is really concerning in and of itself!) And some very dodgy mail handlers and very dodgy watch sellers will find themselves in court answering to why they think its ok to steal and sell other peoples property and sell it on a public auction site!


----------



## philskywalker

What a nightmare, so sorry!!


----------



## FullyWound

philskywalker said:


> What a nightmare, so sorry!!


Thanks. me too =(

The thing i don't understand tho is IF Steven Tarczy has come to the watch by any legitimate means (local auction or shop) then why not cooperate? 
he gets his money back from wherever he bought it too!

you know UNLESS he is of course connected with the actual bloody theft or knowingly sold a stolen watch (as in before we informed him) He is not even hard to find you can google "Steven Mark Tarczy" there's pictures of him and everything he is Director of a company! surely if you were NOT connected you would want this publicity about as much as you want a hole in the head.

***** if that was us the first thing i would do is inform my buyer issue a damn refund and do everything in my power to get the watch back to the rightful owner! and coperate with the police to prosecute anyone acting unlawfully. You don't want that you sold a stolen watch plastered all over the internet if you are a legitimate businessman...


----------



## FullyWound

zy-5894817 Police contact today with crime investigation number zy-5894817 Woohoo we're getting somewhere!


----------



## Kru Chris

Keep fighting!

OT: I got swindled by a con man selling Apple notebooks and a Porsche. Wired money and the banks have been _stalling_
That Police website has been a disappointment.

Letting things ride, regarding this as kinda "normal" sends the wrong message.

In the real world, they can check mobile phone signals at the time of the burglary (I read about it when an Italian academic got murdered in Egypt). And this fence must be connected to the theft. (Doubt that expensive watch was offered at a pub for a fiver).

Can't you sue the b---ard? For heaven's sake, a serious crime was committed. And the buyer 8fence) is as bad as the thief! HTH did he gain possession of that watch?!?

Ebay should share the facts with a judge.

Keep up the fight!


----------



## cb1111

Why is a private citizen (the original owner) getting into the middle of this and mucking it up? This is a serious crime and eBay has a law enforcement branch that will work with LE but not with individual citizens. 

By communicating with the seller you may have compromised the investigation.


----------



## FullyWound

cb1111 said:


> Why is a private citizen (the original owner) getting into the middle of this and mucking it up? This is a serious crime and eBay has a law enforcement branch that will work with LE but not with individual citizens.
> 
> By communicating with the seller you may have compromised the investigation.


Well, that's a load of bolder dash to be honest if we had done nothing... nothing would have happened.

I know this was a while ago now but we had a "quasi" successful outcome NEITHER watch was ever recovered. Steven the first and original seller of the watch was uncooperative with the excuse he could not give me his buyer's details as low and behold the watch was subsequently STOLEN from him too.

Now I won't jump to any unfounded conclusions it may well be that that particular Anakin has had a voodoo or otherwise curse put onto it ensuring any potential seller financial ruin! It would indeed seem that way...

However, it seemed that Royal Mail did not like the negative press (or the police contact for that matter) And we have subsequently been issued a Royal Mail Check that would cover a substantial portion of the value of both watches. Not all I may add but in the region of 60%-70% of both watches value.

So if nothing else I think it goes to show that if you are seriously relentless with pursuing all negligent parties (criminal or otherwise) and any and all available help (police general public and RM) you can (at least in this case) come to some kind of positive conclusion.


----------



## cb1111

FullyWound said:


> Well, that's a load of bolder dash to be honest if we had done nothing... nothing would have happened.
> 
> I know this was a while ago now but we had a "quasi" successful outcome NEITHER watch was ever recovered. Steven the first and original seller of the watch was uncooperative with the excuse he could not give me his buyer's details as low and behold the watch was subsequently STOLEN from him too.
> 
> Now I won't jump to any unfounded conclusions it may well be that that particular Anakin has had a voodoo or otherwise curse put onto it ensuring any potential seller financial ruin! It would indeed seem that way...
> 
> However, it seemed that Royal Mail did not like the negative press (or the police contact for that matter) And we have subsequently been issued a Royal Mail Check that would cover a substantial portion of the value of both watches. Not all I may add but in the region of 60%-70% of both watches value.
> 
> So if nothing else I think it goes to show that if you are seriously relentless with pursuing all negligent parties (criminal or otherwise) and any and all available help (police general public and RM) you can (at least in this case) come to some kind of positive conclusion.


 Actually, the word you were looking for is balderdash, not bolder dash.

That aside, there is a significant difference being proactive and keeping enganged with the authorities and trying to "solve" this on your own by getting involved in the investigation and contacting the person whom you think is responsible.

Good that you got some sort of restitution.


----------



## Peteworrall

Any updates on this? 


Sent by pushing virtual buttons on an iPhone and the magic of the internet.


----------



## dwczinmb

Glad to hear it wasn't a total loss for you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## dtvu04

*Re: Stolen Watch Sold On eBay "Looking For Anakin" My Unfortunate First Post*

Any new updates on this?

- - - Updated - - -

Any new updates on this?


----------



## pamfan

*Re: Stolen Watch Sold On eBay &quot;Looking For Anakin&quot; My Unfortunate First Post*

how did they get stolen?

- - - Updated - - -

I'm curious as to why they don't cooperate

- - - Updated - - -

I'm curious as to why they don't cooperate


----------

